# Questions for a 98 jeep cherokee.



## Rcappa (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello all,
I am brand new to this website and this is my very first post so I'm sorry if I do not understand all the lingo....i just have a couple questions....any help will be greatly appreciated!!

I am currently trying to start a local snow plowing business along with a partner. We have a blade lined up and the person who we are trying to purchase it from was going to order a harness and some other parts to allow to hook it up to my jeep. However this person is claiming that a harness for a 98 jeep cherokee is hard to find and because of that we do not have a plow so we have been shoveling all of our accounts.

1. Is it really rare to find a harness for a 98 jeep cherokee?
2. What kind of harness can be used for a 98 jeep cherokee?
3. Are they hard to find because using a 98 jeep cherokee is a bad idea for snow plowing?

Any other information or advice will be greatly appreciated! Thank you to all who help me out!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Cherokees make great small-area plow vehicles. What brand plow are we talking here. I have a Sno-Way on my '00 XJ. It came with a Sno-Way factory light harness. I suspect your seller may be backing out because wiring harnesses may be fairly expensive. There are many small plows that will fit a Cherokee. You should be able to fit a Wrangler's harness to a Cherokee. Check out the suppliers, above, and see what will fit.

After you get the plow all set up, then you will have to upgrade the Cherokee's suspension (air bags, air shocks, Timbrens, or a combo of all) to support the load. Good snow tires will also help. You may also need to lock either the front axle and/or rear axle (if it is not a D35) to aid in traction.

Fran


----------



## Rcappa (Dec 9, 2008)

The blade we are buying is a 6 1/2 foot western.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You don't need to lock the dif. just get Great snow tires


----------



## Rcappa (Dec 9, 2008)

im sorry i guess i do not understand....so it does not matter what type of mount i get?...he called yesterday and said i need to come over to get measurments for a custom one? if this is not needed can u give me an example of one i may be able to use...or a website showing me one....thanks


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

Rcappa;668314 said:


> Hello all,
> I am brand new to this website and this is my very first post so I'm sorry if I do not understand all the lingo....i just have a couple questions....any help will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> I am currently trying to start a local snow plowing business along with a partner. We have a blade lined up and the person who we are trying to purchase it from was going to order a harness and some other parts to allow to hook it up to my jeep. However this person is claiming that a harness for a 98 jeep cherokee is hard to find and because of that we do not have a plow so we have been shoveling all of our accounts.
> ...


Hey,
Welcome to the world of beating the living sh!t out of Jeep XJ Cherokees.
Dont worry your Jeep can take it.

As for this harness question, I have no idea what you are talking about. I'm going to guess that you are talking about the plowing undercarriage or mounting brackets. If this is indeed the case it is my opinion that to get the best results from plow performance and minimizing vehicle abuse, it is necessary to get a light and directly mounting plowing setup for your XJ. Meyer probably makes that most avaliable setups and of those there are 2 different mounts Classic and Custom, one of those with two different mount part numbers for older and newer XJ's. Dont worry about older or newer, as all XJ's mount the same way, just that you might need to make a few adjustments to your bumper etc to make it all fit right.

There is a guy near Buffalo that is on ComancheClub.com right now that has an entire old Custom setup for sale for $650. It is complete and working. That is a little steep in price, but it is winter and these are becoming rarer every day.

As for the other stuff mentioned in this post. I run open diffs, in an automatic, with $35 mud slinger re-treads. I get perfect traction to push the amount of snow that we get here in the Laurel Highlands in PA. I have plowed 18" before with this setup. It's only problem is that you cant push that large pile of already plowed and compacted snow very well.

I get about 3-4 years of of each XJ that I plow with (this is the 3rd one, bought it for $500) and I rage on them, use them all summer to haul fire wood and I drive them back and forth 6 miles from the ski area all winter so that we dont tear up the newer rigs. When I'm finished with them, the back doors usually dont open from body damage, the body is smashed to hell, the floors are usually gone or screwed together with peices of alumimum soffit and facia, and dozens and dozens of the body spot welds are popped. The last one that I had the farmer down the road bought it from me, put chains on it, and drives it every day with 3 or 4 square bales in it to feed his horses that he keeps in a field that is about a mile from the hay bale barn. I get rid of them when they are beyond the point where they can be passed by a liberal state safety inspector.


----------

